# Galveston channel West of Cruise Terminal



## RandyM (Jul 14, 2005)

Caught this 38 inch red on live shrimp, Tuesday 10/18.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Uugghh....guess I'll start it.
No tag?


----------



## RandyM (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes, tagged it when I pulled it out of the water, and removed the tag before it was cleaned.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

going_deep said:


> Uugghh....guess I'll start it.
> No tag?


Uugghh....way to go Jr. Game Warden 

Nice red Randy !


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Very nice Red! Great color


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, nice fish. And on this forum it is best to leave the tag on for the pic, and maybe post the expiration date of your fishing license too. And if you were driving that vehicle parked behind you we need to see your drivers license as well. But seriously thanks for the pic and glad you had the opportunity to get out on the water and enjoy the day.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

That's a Solid Red, congrats!


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Nice redfish, sir. Gonna make some good nuggets.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Flounder Face said:


> Yeah, nice fish. And on this forum it is best to leave the tag on for the pic, and maybe post the expiration date of your fishing license too. And if you were driving that vehicle parked behind you we need to see your drivers license as well. But seriously thanks for the pic and glad you had the opportunity to get out on the water and enjoy the day.


Haha, yeah and to be safe, go ahead and post a picture of your passport, so we could have two forms of identification to verify.
Nice red, thanks for posting!


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

By the way, we will need you to remove your hat and sunglasses and try to get the happy smile of your face. We have to make sure everything matches your TDL and passport. LOL... 

Awesome fish. bet you had fun pulling that in.


----------



## RodDog (Feb 11, 2005)

Tagged...








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

lol, looks legit.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Uugghh..you used live bait?!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Great catch! I bet he put up a heck of a fight. Congrats!


----------



## rsulgo75 (Jun 11, 2017)

We'll done. Great pic!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty2380 (May 19, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

RodDog said:


> Tagged...
> View attachment 3931914
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


How did I over look that....Doh!


----------

